# Important, CRITICAL update for the WebOS Root Certificate! A must do before 7/23/13!



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You may or may not be aware that eventually HP will be shutting down it's servers that take care of TouchPad activation, application downloads and device backup and restore. Well here is a new wrinkle, the TouchPad root certificate is due to expire on July 23, 2013. The first link below is what to do about that. The second is what to do to be prepared for when the HP servers are taken off line. OK, so you say, well I don't use WebOS, so why do I care. I would suggest you go read the links and then decide for yourself if you need to do what they suggest. WebOS is still the primary OS on the TouchPad and not being able to recover from a catastrophic failure may hinder you from installing or reinstalling Android. You might want to pass this along around all the forums and threads you frequent. July 23rd is not that far off. And I've seen one post somewhere that the closing of HP's support servers is in the works.

If you find any more information about either of these subjects, please post the info and links here.

http://m.webosnation...-cloud-services

http://m.webosnation...s-doomsday-come


----------



## bumble (Jun 17, 2013)

I just tried to update the WebOS root certiicate with the HP app catalog update that was realeased on 6/6/13 and it failed ( Based on information in Nevertells first link). There was no other error messages except install failed. I am running Web OS 3.05 ( which I believe is the most current Web OS operating system) and HP App Catalog verision 5.0.3500. Any suggestions on how to correct this?

Update 10:30 DST 6/17/13:

After doing some multple searches for info, I found this link on the XDA forum:

http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=42317455

Following the info in the link I installed Internalz Pro from Preware and checked the date on the cetificate in webOS and it has a date of April 27, 2037. I did not check theis date prior to trying to do the app catalog update, so at this point I am assuming (yes I know what that really means) the root certificate updated even though the app catalog update failed


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You may or may not be aware that eventually HP will be shutting down it's servers that take care of TouchPad activation, application downloads and device backup and restore. Well here is a new wrinkle, the TouchPad root certificate is due to expire on July 23, 2013. The first link below is what to do about that. The second is what to do to be prepared for when the HP servers are taken off line. OK, so you say, well I don't use WebOS, so why do I care. I would suggest you go read the links and then decide for yourself if you need to do what they suggest. WebOS is still the primary OS on the TouchPad and not being able to recover from a catastrophic failure may hinder you from installing or reinstalling Android. You might want to pass this along around all the forums and threads you frequent. July 23rd is not that far off. And I've seen one post somewhere that the closing of HP's support servers is in the works.
> 
> If you find any more information about either of these subjects, please post the info and links here.
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing this to our attention NT. This looks like a very important topic, I will read up on the problem and make a video about it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

I made a short video about it and included all the links






*HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services(Important)*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
A vital "root certificate" on webOS devices is due to expire on July 23, 2013. This certificate gives
Touchpad users access to HPs cloud services for the App catalogue and Backing up the device.
When the "root certificate" expires users will no longer have access to the App catalogue and backed up data.
Furthermore HPs online WebOS support is expected to disappear altogether by the end of the year.
So it's recommended to backup your personal data and essential Touchpad software to your PC now.

*Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:*

*The solution:*
Getting a free* App catalog update* will fix the "root certificate" problem as long as you downloaded it before July,23,2013.
If you are hearing about this after July,23,2013, then you will need to first set the date to anytime before July,23,2013.
To do this boot into WebOS and go to settings/Date & Time, toggle off the "Network Time".
Now adjust the date accordingly and download the Update, once complete comeback and Toggle the "Network Time" button back to on.

To get the update, in WebOS go to Downloads/HP App Catalog.
Open the app Catalog and select the categories tab at the bottom.
Next click on the "new" tab at the top and Scroll down the page till you see "App Catalog Update".
Now install the update and your Touchpad support will continue to work in a post WebOS world.

*Note**This update requires webOS 2.1+ to be installed. Devices with older versions will need to run the WebOS Doctor first, the latest version is 3.0.5.

*How to Test:*
You check the expiry date of your root certificate by installing the "Internalz Pro" free app from WebOS Preware.
Once you have "Internalz Pro" installed open it and go to the following location. *../../etc/ssl/certs/trustedcerts/PalmWebOS.pem/open*
After installing the App catalog update your root certificate should say "Expires: 27 April 2037" See the screenshot below.

*Additional threads and info:*
The webOS Survival Kit: everything you need to know should webOS doomsday come

HP to issue root certificate fix, ensure continued access to webOS cloud services

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

URGENT - Root Certificate Expiring + Fix

*Recommended downloads:*
webOS Quick Installer

WebOS doctor

*Additional WebOS Performance Tweaks:*
*I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:*
HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

*Download and install the following packages from Preware:*
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS.
Note* You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

*-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options
-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.
-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)*

*Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:*
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app.
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#"
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal".
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.

If you have never used Preware you can watch this video about Flashing the HP Touchpads A6 Firmware.
You will also learn how to use the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software to install Preware.
Both of these procedures are highly recommended and can be done as part of your post apocalyptic WebOS Survival.


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

So what happens if I don't bother to do this because my touchpad is running WebOS 3.0 and I don't even have a WebOS account anymore and haven't even set it up on the touchpad, it just boots to the setup wizard.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I made a short video about it and included all the links
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Just ran the ap catalog update. Installed and launched without a hitch. Thanks Nevertells for this important information. Great video as always Roland. This will save everyone from a lot of wtf!'s come August.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnA2u said:


> Just ran the ap catalog update. Installed and launched without a hitch. Thanks Nevertells for this important information. Great video as always Roland. This will save everyone from a lot of wtf!'s come August.


August? How about after July 23rd?


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I figured it would take a while for some people to notice.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've updated my info and added a new section of additional WebOS performance tweaks. If anyone has additional suggestions for the list please post a comment about it, have fun 






*HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services(Important)*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
A vital "root certificate" on webOS devices is due to expire on July 23, 2013. This certificate gives
Touchpad users access to HPs cloud services for the App catalogue and Backing up the device.
When the "root certificate" expires users will no longer have access to the App catalogue and backed up data.
Furthermore HPs online WebOS support is expected to disappear altogether by the end of the year.
So it's recommended to backup your personal data and essential Touchpad software to your PC now.

*Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:*

*The solution:*
Getting a free* App catalog update* will fix the "root certificate" problem as long as you downloaded it before July,23,2013.
If you are hearing about this after July,23,2013, then you will need to first set the date to anytime before July,23,2013.
To do this boot into WebOS and go to settings/Date & Time, toggle off the "Network Time".
Now adjust the date accordingly and download the Update, once complete comeback and Toggle the "Network Time" button back to on.

To get the update, in WebOS go to Downloads/HP App Catalog.
Open the app Catalog and select the categories tab at the bottom.
Next click on the "new" tab at the top and Scroll down the page till you see "App Catalog Update".
Now install the update and your Touchpad support will continue to work in a post WebOS world.

*Note**If you get a message saying the update failed to install, then check the expiry date with this method and reboot. It should report the patch is installed properly after rebooting.

*Note**This update requires webOS 2.1+ to be installed. Devices with older versions will need to run the WebOS Doctor first, the latest version is 3.0.5.

*How to Test:*
You can check the expiry date of your root certificate by installing the "Internalz Pro" free app from WebOS Preware.
Once you have "Internalz Pro" installed open it and go to the following location. *../../etc/ssl/certs/trustedcerts/PalmWebOS.pem/open*
After installing the App catalog update your root certificate should say "Expires: 27 April 2037" See the screenshot below.

*Additional threads and info:*
The webOS Survival Kit: everything you need to know should webOS doomsday come

HP to issue root certificate fix, ensure continued access to webOS cloud services

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

URGENT - Root Certificate Expiring + Fix

*Recommended downloads:*
webOS Quick Installer

WebOS doctor

*Additional WebOS Performance Tweaks:*
*I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:*
HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

*Download and install the following packages from Preware:*
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS. Also a few apps to improve functionality.
*Note** You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

*-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options*
*-Disk Cache Mod*
*-Reduce Minimum Brightness*
*-Unhide Developer Mode Icon*
*-CyBoot*
*-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.*
*-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)*

*Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:*
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app.
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#"
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal".
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.

If you have never used Preware you can watch this video about Flashing the HP Touchpads A6 Firmware.
You will also learn how to use the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software to install Preware.
Both of these procedures are highly recommended and can be done as part of your post apocalyptic WebOS Survival.


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't forget! The 23rd is almost here.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnA2u said:


> Don't forget! The 23rd is almost here.


I'm amazed! Such an important issue and there seems to be little or no interest in it. I won't have much sympathy for those who ignored this when the WebOS servers are taken down and they all start crying 
"Whoa is me".


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

As Johnny Cash said "I hear that train a comin'. It's comin' round the bend".


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

JohnA2u said:


> As Johnny Cash said "I hear that train a comin'. It's comin' round the bend".


Its the last day to get this fix without having to set your clock back! "I hear that train a comin'. It's comin' round the bend"


----------



## arasarn (Jun 24, 2012)

doh. didn't see this until it was too late.

What are my options now?


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

arasarn said:


> doh. didn't see this until it was too late.
> 
> What are my options now?


Read the thread!

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## beljah (Mar 14, 2012)

arasarn said:


> doh. didn't see this until it was too late.
> 
> What are my options now?


----------



## Rivergoat (Jul 31, 2013)

I I found out about this after 7/23, and every attempt to run it (yeah, I did the clock reset) all I get is "install failed". Yet for a test I just ran a cloud backup and it worked OK.

Don't know?? Meanwhile I installed the CM9 mod last night, and am running Android right now anyway....


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

I have three touch pads and couldn't remember if I had done the one I keep at work. I forgot about it until the 27th. I logged into webos, went to the HP App Catalog and searched for "app Catalog update". Found the update. It did not show as installed so I installed it . and ran it. It seemed work with no problem. . I'm not really sure if I had already done it or not.

ok just logged in to a Touchpad I know I had updated. Same results. App Catalog Update still shows as free. No indication that it was already installed. So to summurize. Never mind.


----------



## Rivergoat (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, another forum recommended I be sure to do a reboot after setting the clock back. I *think* I tried that, but will make sure again.

Meanwhile the Android patch is a nice add-on


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Rivergoat said:


> I I found out about this after 7/23, and every attempt to run it (yeah, I did the clock reset) all I get is "install failed". Yet for a test I just ran a cloud backup and it worked OK.
> 
> Don't know?? Meanwhile I installed the CM9 mod last night, and am running Android right now anyway....


If you have Preware installed in WebOS, you can download a program called Internalz Pro. This is a heavy duty file browser that will allow you to browse to where the certificates are stored and check the date.


----------



## Rivergoat (Jul 31, 2013)

nevertells said:


> If you have Preware installed in WebOS, you can download a program called Internalz Pro. This is a heavy duty file browser that will allow you to browse to where the certificates are stored and check the date.


Thanks, I will try that.

I made sure I rebooted after changing the date, even deleted the failed app, but it still does not install. Goes through "downloading" then as soon as it says "installing" it switches to "install failed".


----------



## Rivergoat (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks for the Internalz tip....I just installed that and browsed to the cert. It has an expiry of April, 2037, so I should be covered.


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

That's great news rivergoat. This proves it can be done after the 23rd.
What exactly did you do? The info could help others.


----------



## Rivergoat (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not sure anything specific I did. I tried to get the download as directed, and got the error. After checking with Internalz it seems I was good till 2037. Maybe it got updated on an ealier try, and once it was good it could not apply the update to itself?


----------



## talon4x4 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm having a heck of a time getting this done, hopefully someone can help me out here. I have tried running the install from HP App Catalog but it fails. When I try browsing to the cert location with Internalz Pro I don't even have the directory that I need to look in. I get as far as \etc and that's it. There is no ssl directory in there.

Any help here would be greatly appreciated.

*UPDATE*
I got it! Apparently the date you set the Touchpad to makes a difference. I figured anything before the end date would work so I just clicked the year and set it to 2012. The update just kept failing, it wouldn't even download. I kept looking around for a fix and I found the official HP document and it recommends setting the date to 7/1/13. I did that and the update from the app store worked. Go figure.

This still doesn't explain why I can't find the directory with the certificate file but the updated succeeded so that's all I care about.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

talon4x4 said:


> I'm having a heck of a time getting this done, hopefully someone can help me out here. I have tried running the install from HP App Catalog but it fails. When I try browsing to the cert location with Internalz Pro I don't even have the directory that I need to look in. I get as far as \etc and that's it. There is no ssl directory in there.
> 
> Any help here would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


What path were you trying to follow, was it this this one:
*../../etc/ssl/certs/trustedcerts/PalmWebOS.pem/open*


----------



## megadeth36 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is straight from xda and it works I did it 5 minutes ago
RumoredNow








7th June 2013, 05:39 PM 
_(Last edited by RumoredNow; 9th June 2013 at 05:51 PM_

*Pro Tips:*

*If your device has been dormant,* make sure you update the date and time before attempting the App Catalog Update. This is valid up until July 22, 2013.

*JULY 23, 2013 & LATER:* You will need to set your date back to July 22, 2013 to connect to HP's servers and get the update.

The update is available through Software Manager as an update to the HP App Catalog application. I found it easier to open the App Catalog and search for new apps. There is an Update available for download/install under the name App Catalog Update with HP listed as the publisher/developer. It seems to install better this way. I tried 3 different devices: TouchPad, Veer and Pre 2. In the end, the method I describe (set date/use App Catalog and not Software Manager) was the one that woked on Pre 2 which was the most stubborn of the 3.

If you get stuck: reboot, make sure your date and time are current (up to 22-07-13) or is set to July 22nd (use from 23-07-13 and beyond). Then get the Update from the App Catalog itself.

New activations from 23-07-13 onward are supposed to be able to get through First Use and then auto-update the certificate...


----------



## cmpr94x (Aug 10, 2013)

I am trying to set the date back, but whenever I go to the settings, it says "Unable to set preference". Has anyone had these problems? It occurs whenever I try to change anything.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

You should be able to change the date in CM or WebOS, as long as you have it set to not get the date from the network (and you could just toggle wifi off too.

BTW, I wiped both CM and WebOS and was able to add a new WebOS acct. (Getting ready to sell my extra TP's.)


----------



## cmpr94x (Aug 10, 2013)

It isn't letting me change any of the preferences in WebOS. I can't even get into developer mode.


----------

